# C-Horse hoos from Saturday



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

Just the right time, place, tackle and luck. Pick one or many.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice bunch of hooters!


----------



## CocoLoco (Oct 30, 2009)

*Wahoo!*

Good job capt!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats on a mess of hooters!!!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice job guys!!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Very nice.
Whyme


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

Great job guys....sorry I could not make the trip.....maybe next time!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Where and what is the c horse


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

Chapman5011 said:


> Where and what is the c horse


I hear it's right south of "the point".


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

301bLLC said:


> I hear it's right south of "the point".


Thanks,
But im to the conclusion that's it's the name of a boat.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Ok- Reelbait, so is C Horse a charter boat? And seeing that many wahoo when everyone else running east says "no life"... I'm guessing maybe y'all went west? Maybe near LA even. Gotta share some sort of story?
That's a nice looking bunch of Hoos! Congrats on the haul!


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

C-Horse is the name of the boat. Previously owned by "Charlie, Christy and crew". Just never renamed it, yet. 
We are not a charter. Just Weekend Anglers Hooked on Offshore Optimism (WAHOO)


----------

